# 02 Altima HID Installation



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

I have having some trouble with my HID headlights. I installed them and neither of them worked so I figured I did it wrong. Do you need a relay in a 02 Altima? Here is what I did.

1. Took off headlights and cleared them.  (looks great)
2. Put in HID Bulbs.
3. Connected the red and black wires the were on the same side of the rubber cup as the HID lights to the original red and black wires that went into the Halogen headlight.
4. Installed the ballast to the HID light.

Neither of the lights worked so I have to put the original headlights back in because it was getting dark. :lame:


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah most kits come with relays if not all kits... where'd you get yours from?


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

eyesack said:


> yeah most kits come with relays if not all kits... where'd you get yours from?


Ebay, this is what it looks like. 

http://img.inkfrog.com/pix/justplaza/hid_1.jpg


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

Good New! The seller is sending me a relay harness for free.


----------

